# Stuffed Portobellos Rec.



## kadesma (Mar 14, 2006)

These are nice as a side, but cut them into fourths and you have a great appy...
4-large portobellos or shitake I used portobello
4-thin slices prosciutto
4-slices fresh mozzarella or provolone
4-6 fresh basil leaves torn, or more for more basil flavor
I did these under the broiler, but in the spring or summer the outside grill is great.
So put rack about 5 inches away from heat. Brush mushrooms on both sides with evoo andbroil til browned about 5 min. turn caps and broil other side about 3 min. Place a slice of prosciutto, a slice of mozzarella inside each cap folding pieces to fit. Broil til cheese is slightly melted. Sprinkle with torn basil leaves and serve immediately.

Serves 4 as a hot appy or guartered and served at room temp.


enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds delicious, Kadesma. I love portobellos, as long as they are not slimy. We tried marinating them once, and they had a disgusting mouth feel. 
I like the idea of the proscuitto and cheese...we love provelone. I looked for proscuitto and Sam's today, but they didn't have any. I also looked for a chunk of parmesano Regianno, which they have sometimes, but not today. 
You know how it is...when you don't have the money, you can find all kinds of things you want. Then, when you can afford it, those things are not around.


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> These are nice as a side, but cut them into fourths and you have a great appy...
> 4-large portobellos or shitake I used portobello
> 4-thin slices prosciutto
> 4-slices fresh mozzarella or provolone
> ...


 
VERY nice, kads!!! Thank you! All the good stuff I like.  I've been toying with a recipe for portabello fries as an appy or side - trying to put two recipes together & come up with a better one, and a good dipping sauce. Next time I do food shopping, have to put this on the list of ingredients to make yours. Maybe? I could post the two recipes & give me your opinion? But, don't want to hijack your thread. Thinking out loud, of combining a few good shrooms recipes/appys. Keep those portabellos coming.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2006)

Mish,
put up the two recipes and let's see what we can come up with. You're not hijacking a thread, heck the more ideas the better.. 

kadesma


----------

